# Cleaning Ya Balls



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good old Sophie can clean my balls..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

american women clean balls better . so if its lynx in your country and axe in mine, i wonder what it is in other countries ?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I am reallynot sure, but I believe if both of them worked on me that they could clean my balls...both of them, of course!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

.... Not sure if serious. But .... PHAHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Bloody yankies copied our add lol


----------

